# Csol 224999



## OZM (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum so any advice from anyone out there will be appreciated.
I have my skills assessed and accepted with anzsco of 224999
Did my IELTS test and my results were all above 7
My question is, so far 224999 is not nominated is any states which has released their list. What will be options after this?
Do states sometimes addin new skills throughout the year?
It is quite disappointing reached this far and your skill is not nominated by the states.

Thank you.


----------



## OZM (Jul 30, 2014)

Is there anybody can advice me on this?
Thank you.


----------



## OZM (Jul 30, 2014)

Am I asking the wrong question or something not right with my Introduction?
Or is this a difficult question?
I really hope someone out there can share their expert advise and tell me what I should do next. I registered to this forum with hope to get good and useful advise as I have seen others have received the same.
Thank you.


----------



## killerbee82 (Jun 6, 2013)

I got mine from South Australia, and that time it was the only state that had this occupation and not many states have this occupation of the list.

Usually they renew or re list the occupation mid year. I am not sure if its 1st of july or 1st of Aug.

Keep an eye good luck.


----------



## OZM (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi killerbee82,

Thank you so much for replying to my post, appreciate it.
I do hope that states will update their list by adding new list in, what I can see now is that quite a number of skill which is in csol but not being added in the states.

Not sure on what to do next if it is not introduced at all.
Thanks again.


----------



## abrahameldo (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi.... Any luck with this? I have been assessed by a local agency to be under 224999... But any idea when was this csol opened last??? Has any state sponsored this csol in recent past?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

abrahameldo said:


> Hi.... Any luck with this? I have been assessed by a local agency to be under 224999... But any idea when was this csol opened last??? Has any state sponsored this csol in recent past?


Mate, 

You need to check www.anzscosearch.com 

I think it will get you all answers. 

Regards, 
Deep


----------



## abrahameldo (Jul 17, 2014)

@killerbee..... Is 224999,no longer in demand? I am a portfolio manager with a leading mnc ... And from india


----------



## abrahameldo (Jul 17, 2014)

DEEPSLOGIN said:


> Mate,
> 
> You need to check ANZSCOsearch | Occupation eligibility Australia S
> 
> ...


Thanks Deep...but it does not tell you when it was last opened. It jus shows that no state is sponsoring for now... I am about to pay some agent fees and trying to understand if its any worth...


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

abrahameldo said:


> Thanks Deep...but it does not tell you when it was last opened. It jus shows that no state is sponsoring for now... I am about to pay some agent fees and trying to understand if its any worth...


In that case brother, you will have to go to individual websites of states use archive.org and download the pdf or excel files from those websites. 

Regards, 

Deep


----------



## abrahameldo (Jul 17, 2014)

Super...thats what I was trying to know...let me try


----------



## abrahameldo (Jul 17, 2014)

Sorry Deep... but I cant seem to find the archives anywhere on the state sites. Would you know the link? Seems tough finding some old info from any of these sites. All are updated in Jul/Aug.

Also is it true that State nominated lists get updated every 2-3 months?

SOL gets updated once a year, but CSOL is more frequent ?


----------



## DEEPSLOGIN (Apr 28, 2013)

abrahameldo said:


> Sorry Deep... but I cant seem to find the archives anywhere on the state sites. Would you know the link? Seems tough finding some old info from any of these sites. All are updated in Jul/Aug.
> 
> Also is it true that State nominated lists get updated every 2-3 months?
> 
> SOL gets updated once a year, but CSOL is more frequent ?


Brother... You need to log on to archive.org, it will have a link named way back machine enter the state government site links there and it will give you snapshots of state websites where you can see old data and or links along with sponsored occupations. 


Regards, 
Deep


----------



## OZM (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi all,

I was told that it depends on the state(s) to nominate this skill, it can be this year or probably just have to wait for a year or so. I guess either have to wait or try to find another skill which is currently on high availability


----------



## abrahameldo (Jul 17, 2014)

OZM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was told that it depends on the state(s) to nominate this skill, it can be this year or probably just have to wait for a year or so. I guess either have to wait or try to find another skill which is currently on high availability


@ozm, hows it possible to redo the skill assessment when it was positive for you? I think it applies when its rejected.... Anyway curious to know what's your profile like? Was there too many quest asked or assessment was smooth? I just hop I get through the assessment.... It seems to generic and put their to accomodate people who does not fall under any other category.... But not sure whether they would accomodate easily...any idea when it was last opened? Did u find out?


----------



## sunil8103 (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello OZM,

Did you receive invitation from any state? I've applied for 190 as well with anzsco 224999. 


Sunil


----------



## abrahameldo (Jul 17, 2014)

I received an invite from NSW (EOI was 70 points) in May. Now undergone Medicals; PCC due this week


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

abrahameldo said:


> I received an invite from NSW (EOI was 70 points) in May. Now undergone Medicals; PCC due this week


Hi guys,

You the ones that have had positive assessment under ANZSCO 224999, can you pls tell what is your qualification and work experience? This is a "Not Elsewhere Classified" occupation and just want to make sure if I will be suitable to apply under this one. I have a Bsc in Economics but work exp as Procurement Specialist. 

Would appreciate any advise. Thanks.


----------



## abrahameldo (Jul 17, 2014)

Hi Jf,

I'm a Portfolio Manager (Program Management in Automotive Industry). Engineer/MBA by qualification but my engineering degree isnt relevant to my current profile.

224999 is very generic, but they clearly mention Procurement Specialist under this code for NEC. If you have 5 or more yrs of experience as Proc Specialist, I think you should go ahead and choose this code. The degree shouldnt be an issue then according to me

I also see 133612 for Proc Manager - if that suits you by any chance


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

abrahameldo said:


> Hi Jf,
> 
> I'm a Portfolio Manager (Program Management in Automotive Industry). Engineer/MBA by qualification but my engineering degree isnt relevant to my current profile.
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy. I just reply to you on private.. really appreciate your help.


----------



## samtam21 (Mar 22, 2018)

Hello... anyone got idea whether there is any chance of opening Occupation - 'Information and Organisation Professional' (224999) in any of the states migration list without Conditions Applied?


----------



## ankit15 (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi, I have my positive skill assessment for ANZSCO 224999 with 80 points including SS.
I have filed my updated EOI on 25th Oct. Any idea is there a chance of getting an invite for NSW and how long will it take. Thanks


----------



## ankit15 (Nov 2, 2018)

samtam21 said:


> Hello... anyone got idea whether there is any chance of opening Occupation - 'Information and Organisation Professional' (224999) in any of the states migration list without Conditions Applied?


Hi Samtam, did you finally got an invite?


----------



## 1733258 (Nov 17, 2019)

Hey all - re-opening this thread for 224999.

Got my skills assessment from VETASSESS last week for 224999 (Procurement Specialist). Total points as of today are 75.

Haven't seen this occupation on any lists except MAYBE Queensland when it reopens (Let's hope).

Anybody having the same issues / also applying for this occupation on a 190 or maybe a new 491/494 visa?


----------

